# What's your thoughts on Ridgid 18v cordless tools



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

They're priced decent but I've heard mixed reviews - some guys swear by them some swear at them.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the older x4 set with the bigger batteries and they have been great. but i have heard that the newer x4s and x3s aren't as good.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

If you get them at home depot and register with them then you do get the "lifetime" warranty which is pretty good.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I stick with Dewalt battery tools and I buy them from a contractor tool store. I do not buy tools from HD.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like Milwaukee tools. I have the battery {18V} screw gun {drill}. All my other tools are electric.

Don't let your charger get any moisture on it, it'll fry it. Once I had it outside charging in the sunshine and it just had started to drizzle. I picked up the charger and brought it into the garage, but it never worked after that.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a Ridgid set from HD. It sucks. Had it a couple months and both batteries are shot. I have a Milwaukee kit (5) tools 4 batteries for 4 years and have had no issues. Purchase from a professional tool place and you'll get a much better product.

from the long lost app


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

themavinator said:


> If you get them at home depot and register with them then you do get the "lifetime" warranty which is pretty good.


Save your receipt, you'll need it every time you go for new batteries...
In addition scan the receipt because thermopaper receipts go blank after a number of years...

When I finally realized mine was going blank I had to scan and play with light & dark, and contrast, then rescan several times before legibility was restored...

But I wouldn't buy them without a lifetime guarantee on the battery..
Even then getting to the service center is a pita, they don't do it at HD...


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVotpGZHI8U&index=13&list=PLvgS71fU12MavFmY_0LGw3fDdKSO62Glw


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVotpGZHI8U&index=13&list=PLvgS71fU12MavFmY_0LGw3fDdKSO62Glw


What was the video saying? Not close captioned...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVotpGZHI8U&index=13&list=PLvgS71fU12MavFmY_0LGw3fDdKSO62Glw


Hee hee hee... DeWilt...
I like that...:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been considering Hilti. I'm pretty happy with the Dewalt 20 V line, but some of there stuffs not that great, that could be said about any other line. Overall I feel like they're hard to beat money, but I've been looking at Hilti not because of the money ,but because I want higher-quality on the tools. Not real sure where to buy then from though, I don't want to support the big box stores


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I've never heard anything bad about Hilti. Would love them but just starting out they are out of my price range. Definitely leaning towards DeWalt or Milwaukee though I've heard Milwaukee is over rated/priced.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> I have a Ridgid set from HD. It sucks. Had it a couple months and both batteries are shot. I have a Milwaukee kit (5) tools 4 batteries for 4 years and have had no issues. Purchase from a professional tool place and you'll get a much better product.
> 
> from the long lost app


I understand the whole not supporting HD and big box stores, but if you think your getting a better product from a tool store then your kidding yourself. But i will say that my next set of power tools will probably be hilti.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I like dewalt. I was a Milwaukee guy for the last 10 years but I think there's too much technology in the newer Milwaukee fuel line to be reliable. Since swithing to dewalt 20v, ive been very happy. But that's just me. 
On a side note, my dewalt tools, especially my sawzall, has been on a few occasions completely soaked due to rain, septic juice and general water from pipes and the thing just keeps going. 

Also if you go with dewalt, I believe Redwood has a link to purchase replacement smoke!:laughing:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

themavinator said:


> I understand the whole not supporting HD and big box stores, but if you think your getting a better product from a tool store then your kidding yourself. But i will say that my next set of power tools will probably be hilti.


If you can afford hilti tools... You're doing very well for yourself.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

There is some things to consider. One does the line of cordless fit the job you are doing. Two is there a better fit. Three is there a line of tools that cover your work with more diversity. I have and like Ridged cordless tools especially the Sawzall. While I do have dewalt and Milwaukee cordless tools the battery and tool warranty seems easy and quick. Milwaukee has the most diverse line for our trade including press tools and no hub torque drills tubing cutters. Ridgid isn't a bad choice just limited to basic tools.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> What was the video saying? Not close captioned...


it is now


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Also if you go with dewalt, I believe Redwood has a link to purchase replacement smoke!:laughing:


As a matter of fact I do... :laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> As a matter of fact I do... :laughing:


Ah s**t man...LOL, that s**t still gets me goin enough to tear up my eyes. From laughing:laughing:


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Save your receipt, you'll need it every time you go for new batteries... In addition scan the receipt because thermopaper receipts go blank after a number of years... When I finally realized mine was going blank I had to scan and play with light & dark, and contrast, then rescan several times before legibility was restored... But I wouldn't buy them without a lifetime guarantee on the battery.. Even then getting to the service center is a pita, they don't do it at HD...


You don't need your receipt if you register online. You have to register within 90 days to get the lifetime service. 

Home Depot here services them. When my batteries start feeling weak I just walk in and exchange them. I've only had to do it once though in five years. 

I like the the set I have (x3) fairly well. Not as heavy duty as the bosch 24 volt set I had it still pretty good. I like dewalt flashlights better but the rigid sawzall and circular saws are better. Drills are pretty similar. 

If I was looking for a new set it would probably be between the ridgid and dewalt 20v. I would look online and see if ridgid will have a new set coming soon. The x4 has been around awhile.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Green Country said:


> You don't need your receipt if you register online. You have to register within 90 days to get the lifetime service.
> 
> Home Depot here services them. When my batteries start feeling weak I just walk in and exchange them. I've only had to do it once though in five years.
> 
> ...


I bought my set when they first came out and have always needed the receipt to exchange batteries, Home Depot here has not exchanged them in the past. Good to know that may have changed I may pull that set out of the junk pile in the garage and resurrect it.

As far as I'm concerned as long as the batteries are used in the light and drill you are probably ok. When you use them in the reciprocating saw it gets dicey, cutting plastic pipe you are okay but anything else as soon as you lean on the saw a little bit the battery will cook and you'll need a new one...


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Will said:
 

> I've been considering Hilti. I'm pretty happy with the Dewalt 20 V line, but some of there stuffs not that great, that could be said about any other line. Overall I feel like they're hard to beat money, but I've been looking at Hilti not because of the money ,but because I want higher-quality on the tools. Not real sure where to buy then from though, I don't want to support the big box stores


 I had a hilti cordless years ago. It was a beast. I even dropped it in a tub full of water. Never misses a beat. Highly recommend. Won't be cheap

from the long lost app


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Wonder if the newer hilti is any good? Alot of the new stuff is made in China now


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

1400 for a cordless hilti hammerdrill.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> 1400 for a cordless hilti hammerdrill.


to much can't justify the difference in cost. Yes they last a long time but when they break the parts are either extremely hi or discontinued.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Johns_TPS said:


> They're priced decent but I've heard mixed reviews - some guys swear by them some swear at them.


garbage.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

You can't beat the HD ridgid warranty. I have two of the recip saws and two drills. About every 6 months or so I burn up a drill a little bit and just bring it back to the depot and they send it out. No charge either fixed or replaced inside two weeks. Same for the batterys.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

For 1400$ I can buy 13 Dewalt hammer drills. Mind you those are XRP 18.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

paultheplumber1 said:


> You can't beat the HD ridgid warranty. I have two of the recip saws and two drills. About every 6 months or so I burn up a drill a little bit and just bring it back to the depot and they send it out. No charge either fixed or replaced inside two weeks. Same for the batterys.


 I had the same response just walk in with a broke drill and walk out with a new one in the box.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

paultheplumber1 said:


> You can't beat the HD ridgid warranty. I have two of the recip saws and two drills. About every 6 months or so I burn up a drill a little bit and just bring it back to the depot and they send it out. No charge either fixed or replaced inside two weeks. Same for the batterys.


Sure you can't...nothing better than a tool goin out consistently while in the middle of a job and forcing an unscheduled trip the HD to replace a cheap tool. Meanwhile, I've been intentionally abusing my 20v dewalt kit based on these types of threads....dropping, getting them soaked then tossing them in the dirt, really bearing down with pressure on the sawzall...and so far they just keep on goinn and goin!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

paultheplumber1 said:


> You can't beat the HD ridgid warranty. I have two of the recip saws and two drills. About every 6 months or so I burn up a drill a little bit and just bring it back to the depot and they send it out. No charge either fixed or replaced inside two weeks. Same for the batterys.





wyrickmech said:


> I had the same response just walk in with a broke drill and walk out with a new one in the box.


If your time isn't worth anything then by all means enjoy using tools that crap out regularly...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

If I was using tools to make money they wouldn't be the cheapest on the market... But for around the house projects I might pick up some of the ridgid cordless crap.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyout
Doesn't your employer supply your tools? If so, do you have control over their quality?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah my shop buys tools. But I'm saying if I had to buy my own for work, they wouldn't be rigid power tools.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Flyout
> Doesn't your employer supply your tools? If so, do you have control over their quality?


When we get an old tool, we break it. Then tell them to send us a new one. Recently they've been spending like crazy. They went with milwaukee, they purchased 1400 M18 4.0 batteries last month, so I think we're riding out milwaukee.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I have had extremely bad luck with all Dewalt cordless stuff. From 18v up to the 36v. most of the guys on the job sites I'm on have gone to the ridgid. Just for the warranty. A 20min stop at the depot to drop off one of my two tool sets it's a good system for me. That's why I bought 2 of each. While one is out I have the the other one to use. The electricians that I work with were talking up that system for a while and I decided to join in.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

For me nothing beats the Ryobi tool system, I can cut out a floor joist with my cordless reciprocating saw at my house in the morning, switch out the battery to my cordless weed wacker to trim the edges, and then put the battery in my radio to rock out drinking some shlitz😃😃😃😃😃( I'm joking of course) not about the beer though


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Warranty is great unless you spend more time taking the tools back. When I was in school I bought a Mastercraft 14" and 18" aluminum pipe wrench. Lifetime warranty but I spent more time at Canadian Tire swapping it out than I did working with it. That's why I'm wondering about Ridgid - warranty sounds good but I don't want to spend all my time at HD.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> When we get an old tool, we break it. Then tell them to send us a new one. Recently they've been spending like crazy. They went with milwaukee, they purchased 1400 M18 4.0 batteries last month, so I think we're riding out milwaukee.


I really get pissed when my guys don't communicate they're preferences. Empowerment doesn't always pass through unless you hit them on the head with a cudgel. One of the reasons I've reached out to hire guys from other shops is to bring their tool and technique experience into the mix. 

And, BTW, when shops in Northern CA hire travelers, they have been well impressed with hands from Chicago when they have had the pleasure. I can't speak for myself, but I have heard good things about you folk.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> I really get pissed when my guys don't communicate they're preferences. Empowerment doesn't always pass through unless you hit them on the head with a cudgel. One of the reasons I've reached out to hire guys from other shops is to bring their tool and technique experience into the mix.
> 
> And, BTW, when shops in Northern CA hire travelers, they have been well impressed with hands from Chicago when they have had the pleasure. I can't speak for myself, but I have heard good things about you folk.


The union here gives a good education, unfortunately, after that it's all favorites and family.

But I definitely speak my mind when it comes to tools and people. Can't work with either if they aren't quality.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I think I've had my x3 set for about 5 years or so. In that time I've exchanged batteries once and had the sawzall fixed. It still worked but one of the battery terminals got bent and you had to have the battery just right for it to work. 

I don't abuse my tools because I'm the one paying for them, but I definitely use them and don't baby them at all.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I decided to see if I could find anything on the new ridgid set and found this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ka6bdWTQvSQ

I love the light placement on these. I would hold out til these are available.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't run a charger from a generator if you can help it. "power ripples" will trash the batteries sooner.

Dust can kill the chargers.

Lithium batteries have a much better power curve. The hold a steady charge longer, then drop off quick. Mine is a ryobi, also have the impactor for the same pack. ANy of the hammer ones will make short work of screws, etc.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ryobi is homeowner garbage. I had a ryobi kit for about 10 mins years ago. Maybe they have improved since than.


----------

